# Pints?



## kelsbree (May 30, 2013)

I found these pint wide mouth jars and I am confused because they hold about 12oz when filled to the neck. Are they pints? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## MNJars (May 30, 2013)

Fill them all the way to the brim.  I think that's the standard measuring method.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

> because they hold about 12oz when filled to the neck. Are they pints?


To the neck? Is that 4 more ozs. to the top?



> Fill them all the way to the brim.  I think that's the standard measuring method.


 I always figured that but when you do canning your supposed to leave a Â¼" - Â½" from the top. I want my extra ounce of juices.[]


----------



## botlguy (May 31, 2013)

Canning / Fruit / Preserving jars were sold empty for home use. There was no requirement for them to hold specific, exact amounts. The sizes are relative as no one was paying for the contents. These would be called pints for comparison purposes only.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi kelsbree, welcome to our forum. By the looks of your pics those look like half pints to me.


----------



## coreya (Jun 1, 2013)

Most old canning recipies call for the contents to be filled to the neck leaving a small space under the lid and the jars had to be within certain tolerances to insure proper canning. Your jars appear to be 1/2 pints. here are some pictures of a pint filled and marked with exactly 1 pint.


----------



## coreya (Jun 1, 2013)

here is second pic.


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. The jars are 3 1/2 inches tall and about the same wide. They hold 16 oz when filled to the very top. They must be pints, right?


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I just filled a Ball Perfect Mason pint to the neck and it filled the jars in question to the very top. So are they small pints or 1/2 pints? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 2, 2013)

bottlebuddy, I think you're looking at them as if the mouth were a regular size mason.  Presto did not make wide mouth half pints (note embossing on the jar), NW Electroglas didn't make half pints at all.  They were all definitely sold as pints, no matter to what point they actually hold 16 oz. -t.


----------

